# RecipeDB - Oatmeal Stout



## Kleiny (28/1/10)

Oatmeal Stout  Ale - Oatmeal Stout  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Oats toasted in the oven until golden and it smells awesomeMashed at 68C for 75minBoil for 80minthe JW roasted malt was black patent   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    1 kg Flaked Oats    0.6 kg JWM Caramalt    0.35 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.35 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II    0.3 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.1 kg JWM Roasted Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    28 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale         32L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.064 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 31.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.84%   Colour 99 EBC   Batch Size 32L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------

